# Weight loss, helpful hits and tips from official chat



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi there  

Weight loss chat alternate Wed and Thurs (see calendar) 8pm in our own room 

Lots of great hints and tips available.

Inspirational members that can start ya on ya way to weight loss.

Other people who are struggling too, ya not alone .

Together we can get ya started on the road to weight loss.

Regular updates of hints and tips from the chats on this thread  

Looking forward to seeing ya

Luv sue


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Here's an idea how to start..... 

(danni29)
breakfast- special K bar or a banana , sometimes i have an actimel drink, but def have to have a coffee, followed by big glass of water.

lunch - weight watchers soup, a pack of sainsburys 'be good to yourself' pretzels and a piece of fruit
or - 2 dry rivita with sliced tomato
or - boiled eggs is another lunch i have, but instead of 2 slices of toasted soldiers covered in butter, i have 2 rivita, and i snap bits off and dip in, 
no butter on them

Dinner - weight watchers ready meal, top it up with extra veg, or a salad, the chili con carne is lovely with a salad

only drink water, no sugary drinks, not even fruit juice, just plain or flavoured water, and i have bout 3 cups of coffee or tea a day, don't eat in between

sometimes if feel need something, then have fruit, or a hand full of raisins if i need a sweetie fix
-----------------------------------------------------
Good puds

[jooles0] we also buy ice lollies for pudding in the evenings so we feel we have a treat our thing at the moment is the skinny cow ones as they feel like a real treat
-------------------------------------------------------
meal recipes
(danni29)
rosemary conley low fat recipe book, and Ive made a few of her dishes, i do those meals as a weekend treat, the spicy tomato prawns are particularly nice,

and only 58 calories per portion, and also her teriaki beef kebabs

Beef and pepper skewers with teriyaki sauce serves 4, per serving- 147 cal/4.6g fat
350g extra thin beef
mixed peppers seeded and cut into chunks

4 tbsp soy sauce
4 tbsp dry sherry
1 garlic clove crushed
1 tsp ground ginger
1 tsp muscovado sugar

cut the steaks into thin strips then thread on to skewer concertina style, putting a chunk of pepper between each strip.
to make the sauce place all the ingredients into a saucepan and heat gently until simmering, allow sauce to simmer while u cook the meat
place skewers on a grill pan and brush a little sauce over the meat and peppers
cook under a preheated grill, basting occasionally with more sauce, pour remaining sauce over the skewers once on plate.

Lamb and pineapple curry serves 4, per serving- 193 cal/7.4g fat
1 large onion sliced
1 garlic clove crushed
1 tbsp plain flour
1-2 tbsp madras curry powder
350g lean lamb, cubed
1 tbsp tomato puree
1 pint beef stock
100g canned pineapple cubes in natural juice, drained
salt and freshly ground black pepper

preheat oven to 180 - 350 gas mark 4
dry fry onion and garlic and place in a casserole dish
mix the flour and curry powder together and toss the lamb in the mixture, then dry fry until brown, place in dish.
stir remaining flour, tomato puree and stock to the pan and stir continuously, and bring to the boil, pour sauce over the lamb, stir in pineapple cubes and

season to taste.
cover and cook for 1 hour or until lamb is tender.

Spicy tomato king prawns serves 4, per serving- 58 cal/0.5g fat 
1 med onion finely diced
2 garlic cloves crushed
1 red pepper seeded and finely diced
20 med uncooked king prawns (can use small peeled prawns)
2x400g tin chopped tomatoes
2 tsp chili sauce
1 teaspoon lemongrass (i didn't use this)
1 tablespoon boullion stock powder ( i used oxo as don't know what boullion is lol)
2 tbsp fresh chopped parsley ( i used coriander too)
salt and freshly ground black pepper

dry fry the lot, add the tomatoes and stock bring to the boil and simmer for 1-2 mins, sprinkle with parsley to serve.

veg curry sauce
cauliflower, broccoli, carrot, onion, mushrooms, courgette, garlic, peas, sweetcorn, cherry tomatoes, for the sauce, a veg stock cube, 1 tin tomatoes, 2 tsp

curry powder, 1 tsp madras powder, and some coriander

[carol548] a very very very easy tomato base sauce - honestly it's too easy. 
1 x onion, 3-4 garlic cloves crushed and chopped roughly (you're gonna whizz it up so don't worry about being perfect) - fry them in no more than 1tbsp of

olive oil.
500g of tomatoes in the food processor (or tinned organic ones are just as good for you), throw a sweetener in then tip into the onions and garlic. Add 2

glasses of red wine, season with a stock cube (bullion low salt ones are fab), mix together and allow to simmer until it's thick and gloopy. 
Taste to see if it's nicely seasoned then use it as a base for lots of other things (make a load and freeze in old milk / juice cartons or plastic bags so 
you've got quantities there.

Fry off some onions, mince, celery, carrots, mushrooms and add your sauce with a bay leaf for spag bol

throw lots of basil into your sauce right at the end (make sure the heat is off) and have with brown pasta for a simple dish

[carol548] make some pork meatballs by mixing a pack of pork mince, rind and juice of a lemon, an egg, 2-3 tablespoons of oregano, seasoning and make into

wee balls and drop into the sauce and have with brown rice
----------------------------------------
Cooking tips

Mince

Fry mince, then drain off all the liquid , put in freezer for 10-15 mins, fat will solidify. Then you can tip the tasty juice back into the mince 

Tasty breakfast microwave a few slices of corned beef, scrambled egg and mushrooms and tomato's! delish! see no bread needed 
-------------------------------------
Treats/ snacks
choc
if u have a weakness for something, lets say chocolate, you have to imagine it covered in something gross, best to imagine something that really turns your stomach, we're all different, but i imagine it covered in rice pudding, cos i really would be sick, and if u do this regular enough it will take away the 
craving, my friends mum has not eaten chocolate for 6 months bu imagining it covered in maggots

[jooles0] sugar free lollies which are great and very low in calories! 
make sure u leave something on your plate, no matter what it is or how much, just leave some, even when u eat a sandwich, leave some of it.

Weight watchers lemon cheesecake yog , close your eyes it will taste like the real thing .

[Heffalump] when i had to lose my 2 stone for tx, i ate little and often, fancy a biscuit eat some fruit, i found bananas good as they are filling so after a 
banana felt full

* special K and other snack bars !! high sugar
[carol548]problem is that sugar throws your bloods up so you feel like having more, when I was trying to lose weight I got told to chop them into 4. Have 3

bits of dried fruit and 1 quarter of the cereal bar. Worked a treat for me, felt like I'd eaten the whole thing.
or
microwave cereal bars - (watch this space, tring to get the recipie froma friend )

[carol548] Replacing choc with dark chocolate is good too. Have one small square and suck it, get the chocolately taste,a boost of iron and your choccie fix.

Homemade Granola Bars
2½ cups rolled oats (old fashioned or instant)
1 cup shredded coconut
½ cup raw sunflower seeds
¼ cup sesame seeds
½ cup wheat germ
½ cup slivered almonds
4 tablespoons butter or margarine
¼ cup dark brown sugar
1/2 cup honey
1 cup raisins
2 teaspoons vanilla extract

Bake the oats, coconut, sunflower seeds, sesame seeds, wheat germ and almonds on a 9-by-12-inch baking sheet for 20 minutes, starting as you preheat your oven to 300 degrees.

Heat the butter, brown sugar and honey in a small saucepan, simmering while the dried ingredients are baking. Add the raisins to the dried mix as soon as it's removed from the oven.

Remove the saucepan from the heat, mix in the vanilla extract and pour the liquid mix over the oat mixture, stirring until all the dried mixture is coated.

Press the granola firmly into the bottom of a greased 8-by-8-inch pan and place the pan in the still-warm oven to bake (at 300 degrees) for 20 minutes. You can cut the batch into bars after the granola has cooled slightly, but wait to take the bars out of the pan until they're completely cool.

This recipe alone makes a yummy treat, but these ingredients simply make up a basic granola recipe. You can mix things up with a variety of seeds, fruits and anything else that sounds good in a granola bar. Dried figs, dates, apples and apricots all can be successful additions, or you can add crunchy peanut butter to the honey mix or substitute rolled wheat or rye for 1 cup of the oats. Substitute molasses for part of the honey, add poppy seeds or carob chips, or sprinkle in some cinnamon.

I'm gonna try this at the weekend, let ya know how it turns out 
----------------------------------------------

-----------------------------------------------
To do on a daily basis

If ya hungry, have a drink first, sometimes its not hunger , its dehydration

----------------------------------------
Salad ideas 
Have with - warm chicken breast cut into strips, gammon steak, any kind of fish, lean beef steaks
Steak strips - sirloin steak - hammer it thin - cut in strips and fry, sprinkle Chinese five spice half way through - allow to rest a few mins before

eating.
snack - mayo and tuna filling-wrap in a lettuce leaf with one end open

(danni29)
Low fat dressing
basically and i dont do measuring so u have to guesstimate this but........ apple juice (nat only), balsamic vinegar, 2 tsp dijon mustard, pinch of sugar,

freshly ground black pepper and salt, mix it up and shove it on, its lovely

seafood sauce 
fat free mayo.......... virtually fat free fromage frais, cider vinegar, lemon juice, ground tumeric, sugar salt n pepper

-----------------------------
Tips to success

21 days to make something a habit, so I'm healthy eating for 21 days to get my head around it before starting to weigh myself . ) but ya must list

what you've eaten, so ya can monitor what ya eating, annnd you can look back on it for ideas when ya stuck )

[jooles0] my big tip would be online food shopping then you never buy the stuff you shouldn't eat. I plan the weeks food then do the shopping online, it has

saved us money and there is no room for cheating!!

bread - freeze it in 2 slice bags , so its an effort to use it 

Mashed potato - use a little milk and no butter, it really doesn't taste much diff  (maybe a low fat cheese
triange instead of butter , if ya struggling? )

[carol548] Sorry - last bit of "know it all" I promise - I used to line up my 5-10 fruit and veg that I had to get through that day and make sure I could see

that before reaching for anything bad. Also helps to make extra salad etc for snacks with a couple of ryvita etc. Veg I'd plan to include in cooking would be

in there too. Will shut up now
---------------------------------

Exercise

[carol548] I got the earlier bus and / or got off 2 stops earlier to get a bit of exercise in on the way to and from work

Or roast some chicken off - take the skin off and have your sauce with some microwaved / steamed veggies

If ya got a running machine or some other gadget, to make yourself do the full 1/2 hr, put a fav programme on the tv, or ya fav music 

------------------------------

PCOS eating tips ... watch this space


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Don't forget FF has a special board for our Members trying to lose weight 
its called *"belly buddies" * and you need to ask for access

the link is here --->http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=54750.0​


----------



## caline (Nov 12, 2006)

Sue, 

Thanks a million for all the lovely recepies. Hope to try out the Lamb and pineapple curry tonight. Have tried the dark chocolate suggestion but unfortunately am not able to stop at one square. Need to try the maggot idea!!
Soon to start my 6th cycle of Tx so needless to say have gone up 3 sizes in the past 14 months. Also stopped smoking 6 months ago so my weight has gone completely out of control. Again thanks for the ideas as they don't seem too complicated. 

Caline x


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Here's some more tips 


when making something like shapherd's pie/ moussaka or spag bol, I put something like grated courgette or carrot on the sauce mix as you really can't tell once it's cooked and it bulk up the sauce with veg so less cals in a helping. I tend to use courgette in moussaka and carrot in bolognese.

try to clench ya buttocks and pull ya tummy in when driving , cause it's bound to be good to be working those muscles ..........  

Cut up carrot,cucumber and celery keep it in the fridge in a tuppawera box to munch on.
If u make soup freeze some in small tuppawear boxes and then defrost when u 1st get in when hungry. 

use a smaller plate for your meals then as you have cut down your portion sizes it wont be floating round on a huge plate + will psychologically feel like a normal size portion it really does work  

Try to stick to portion sizes, even if it is very healthy stuff like veggies, salad, fruit, etc. Reason being that if you eat huge portions your stomach will get stretched and you're then more likely to be hungry sooner, not to mention that if you can accommodate larger food portions, you may well over eat on higher calorie type foods.  

Basically a meal should be portioned out on your plate with your protein (lean meat, fish, vegetarian alternative, etc. not high fat cheese!) being the size of your fist, your veggies/carbohydrates, the size of your open hand and your fats (good fats like olive oil nuts, seeds, etc) about 2 x 10 p pieces.  

Measure yourself rather than relying on the scales. If you've been good with your eating and exercise, and the scales aren't showing it, then the tape measure will and it can be really motivating to see those inches drop, as opposed to feeling low about the scales showing a gain/stay the same and you end up going off the rails completely!  

Also .......

Don't let little blips turn into big falls. Recognise the blip for what it is, don't beat yourself up and be good from that point forward. For example, don't let a lunchtime blip turn into a whole day of eating what you like because you feel you've ruined the day anyway.  

And ..........

Remember if you use food for comfort, eating when you are low, stressed, etc. as it makes you feel better, think about this .....

Why do you overeat? Comfort, stress, boredom, lonely, sad, etc?  

How do you feel once you've overeaten? No doubt still sad, lonely, bored, stressed, and most likely not very comforted as you've entred the guilt phase now too 

So, where exactly in all that did food help you and become your friend? It didn't. Find other ways to treat yourself and nurture yourself when you feel all of those negative emotions Food does not help!   or  or 

Buy a bag of bran when you next go shopping. Use approx 1 dessertspoon per portion in your recipe for spag bol, shepherds pie, chilli (anything with mince really). Fry it with your mince. I promise you won't know its in there, its very good for filling you up without bloating AND it helps you poo out all those toxins  

A tip For chocolate lovers....If you have the desperate urge to have a bar stick them in the freezer, that way when you want one instead of it only taking 5 secs to eat it will take you ages as you have to suck on it.

It depends what chocolate you freeze. Twix's are good to freeze as you can separate the caramel from the biscuit (which makes it last longer). Also good to freeze are Milky Ways (they have got a low point score in SW) and Mars bars. If you freeze a Mars bar, chop it up into smaller pieces first. This means that you won't eat the whole thing at once.


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Thank you for posting those tips Sue. Some of them are fab so  to those who contributed.
I am never able to attend weight loss chat as I am doing Newbie chat at the same time but I would love it if you could continue to post any good tips here. I've only managed to lose 1kg since I started dieting...um 3 weeks ago. DH keeps buying biscuits and they are my one weakness! 

C~x


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi  Caz

Was  thinking of  alternating the  days anyway hon 

What other  evening would ya be able to make it ?  

Luv  Sue


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Sue, would be lovely if you could. Umm, any evening at the beginning of the week (Mon to Weds) is good for me but, as I am soon changing jobs, it might all change anyway!

C~x


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

When is the next one Sue??


----------



## babeno2 (Feb 1, 2008)

Hia Sue, 
Hope you well and had a good day - see you later on in the weight loss room

Lisa


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Don't forget FF has a special board for our Members trying to lose weight 
its called "belly buddies" and you need to ask for access 

the link is here ---> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=54750.0


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh i missed it    just saw this thread ...when will the next one be? Im guessing wed 20th feb? will you post it on here pleeeeeease!
ManiT


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Next Weight Loss Chat Thurs 14th Feb 8pm ( as we're doing alternate Wed and Thursdays  )

Look out for the new room for Weight Loss, its just for the chat each time , then it dissapears lol

Thursdays will start with me, then I'll have to dissapear to welcome my dh home and feed him, But you will be in Martines capable hands for the last half hour   ( you'll be fed up of me by then lol )

Luv Sue


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

I read that wrong and thought your DH would be taking over


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

rofl , now there's an idea .....not  lol


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

PCOS eating tips ... watch this space  
New .................................
 11:05:52 [SaraOlive] suedulux well I have just been told to watch my carbs and have more protein, but apparently organic is great for pcos and lots of fruit and water instead of white rice have brown rice and brown bread all the boring things xx 

[size=15pt]Paul McKenna

Golden rules 
-When ya hungry eat! - If ya starve yourself , your body will automatically store fat cells and slow ya metabolism. ( things that will prevent weight loss! )
Tell ya body there will always be food , when ya feel hungry eat  

Hunger scale (don't allow yourself to to become over full or over hungry)  [/size]

NO ----Hunger 
NO ----Physically Faint 
NO ----Ravenous
YES Fairly hungry
YES Slightly Hungry
YES Neutral
YES Satisfied
YES Full
NO ----Stuffed
NO ----Bloated
NO ----Nauseous


Fact 
Our bodies are designed to eat when hungry and stop when we're satisfied 
Many of us have picked up bad habits and rarely listen to our bodies signals 

- Eat what ya want 
As soon as you make a food forbidden, you will crave it !

- Eat consciously

Over weight people think about food all day long, but when we actually get some, we trough it down as quickly as we can !

When we eat the brain produces serotonin, (its like a happy chemical) so the faster we eat the more of a 'high' on serotonin ya get .

The problem is there's a lag between the time you are full , and the message getting to ya brain . So you've passed the full stage and you have expanded ya stomach and then feel bloated and guilty afterwards.

so - slow ya eating speed down - put ya knife and fork down whilst ya chewing if its a sarnie PUT IT DOWN and chew , about 20 times per mouthful (if ya can!)  ok next time yeh?)

The texture and taste changes as ya chew, try it ! concentrate on eating , not TV or book, let ya mind concentrate on chewing.

feels silly , but as soon as ya get the chance practice this? It will take a few time for it to become comfortable.
*take knife and fork , sit and pretend to cut a piece of ya fave meal
*put it to ya mouth , then PUT DOWN the knife and fork and chew ! and chew and chew ! 
* and again , savour it ! even make yummy noises , enjoy!

Eat so slowly , that ya food has gone cold ( as that ever happened to you??) it will feel so good, and you'll want to leave some then ?

It will take a while to make ya self eat slower , but it will be worth it !
ALCOHOL - drink it after ya meal , don't let it distract you from savouring ya food . 

-When ya full , STOP
You don't have to finish everything on ya plate. 
Its not rude to leave something
Say you're full, how proud would ya be to say that! ? 

Try this -

Eat ya meal with a blindfold , sounds silly , but when ya cant see ya food it makes ya listen to ya body.

ALL WAYS LEAVE SOMETHING ON YA PLATE - it programmes ya brain to say ya full!

WATER - drink water first if a think ya hungry, if ya still truly hungry after water , then eat .

Don't weigh yourself for 3 weeks . Your weight will fluctuate, and ya don't want to put yourself off, get into the habit of eating healthily before starting to weigh yourself 

Close your eyes ,Visualise how you will look when ya a few lbs lighter , then float into that slimmer you. Experience when it will feel like to be a few lbs lighter.


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Emotional Eating (comfort eating)

Craving usually when serotonin is low - high carb foods create dopamines - raises serotonin

Tapping meridian areas on the body can eliminate cravings (see EFT info link ......http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=116112.0)

Concentrate on a craving...
tap about 10 times above ya eyebrow
then - under the eye
-collar bone 
-side of body under arm
-side of ya hand (little finger side)
-back of ya hand
Keep tapping the back of ya hand whilst ... 
close eyes , open eyes 
head still , look down to right , look down to left 
keep thinking about the craving , keep tapping back of hand ..

rotate your eyes 365 degrees  still tapping back of hand 
rotate your eyes 365 degrees in opposite direction 
still tapping back of hand hum a bit of jingle bells 
count out loud from 1 to 5
tap above the eye again, tap under the eye again .

Be honest , how does it feel?

Try and get the craving feeling back again ! ?

Good eh? 
--------------------------
 Re: seafood pasta recipe

From Spaykay

Okay:

Boil pasta

Put prawns and chopped salmon with olive oil to cook in frying pan

Add crab sticks

Mix all together in pan

Add flour and mix in milk to make a bit pasty

Oh yehhhh...and you can put onion and leek too!

Is that healthy?

Quantities? What's that lol I just shove in what I reckon looks about right! Not too much flour though or it gets stodgy.

Kay xxx

danni29

If I get hungry I have dried fruit, fresh fruit, yogurt, smoothie
weight watchers cup a soups, rivitas

i have weight watchers frozen ready meals, and i add extra veg or salad, sainsburys do 3 for a fiver

 Paula7 - don't let a setback set you back pick yourself up and stay on track!!!

when making something like Shepherd's pie/ moussaka or spag bol, I put something like grated courgette or carrot on the sauce mix as you really can't tell once it's cooked and it bulk up the sauce with veg so less cals in a helping. I tend to use courgette in moussaka and carrot in bolognese.

try to clench ya buttocks and pull ya tummy in when driving , cause it's bound to be good to be working those muscles .......... 

Cut up carrot,cucumber and celery keep it in the fridge in a Tupperware box to munch on.
If u make soup freeze some in small Tupperware boxes and then defrost when u 1st get in when hungry.

use a smaller plate for your meals then as you have cut down your portion sizes it wont be floating round on a huge plate + will psychologically feel like a normal size portion it really does work 

Try to stick to portion sizes, even if it is very healthy stuff like veggies, salad, fruit, etc. Reason being that if you eat huge portions your stomach will get stretched and you're then more likely to be hungry sooner, not to mention that if you can accommodate larger food portions, you may well over eat on higher calorie type foods. 

Basically a meal should be portioned out on your plate with your protein (lean meat, fish, vegetarian alternative, etc. not high fat cheese!) being the size of your fist, your veggies/carbohydrates, the size of your open hand and your fats (good fats like olive oil nuts, seeds, etc) about 2 x 10 p pieces.  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Measure yourself rather than relying on the scales. If you've been good with your eating and exercise, and the scales aren't showing it, then the tape measure will and it can be really motivating to see those inches drop, as opposed to feeling low about the scales showing a gain/stay the same and you end up going off the rails completely!  

Also .......

Don't let little blips turn into big falls. Recognise the blip for what it is, don't beat yourself up and be good from that point forward. For example, don't let a lunchtime blip turn into a whole day of eating what you like because you feel you've ruined the day anyway.

And ..........

Remember if you use food for comfort, eating when you are low, stressed, etc. as it makes you feel better, think about this .....

Why do you overeat? Comfort, stress, boredom, lonely, sad, etc?

How do you feel once you've overeaten? No doubt still sad, lonely, bored, stressed, and most likely not very comforted as you've entered the guilt phase now too

So, where exactly in all that did food help you and become your friend? It didn't. Find other ways to treat yourself and nurture yourself when you feel all of those negative emotions Food does not help! 

Buy a bag of bran when you next go shopping. Use approx 1 dessertspoon per portion in your recipe for spag bol, shepherds pie, chili (anything with mince really). Fry it with your mince. I promise you won't know its in there, its very good for filling you up without bloating AND it helps you poo out all those toxins  

A tip For chocolate lovers....If you have the desperate urge to have a bar stick them in the freezer, that way when you want one instead of it only taking 5 secs to eat it will take you ages as you have to suck on it.

It depends what chocolate you freeze. Twix's are good to freeze as you can separate the caramel from the biscuit (which makes it last longer). Also good to freeze are Milky Ways (they have got a low point score in SW) and Mars bars. If you freeze a Mars bar, chop it up into smaller pieces first. This means that you won't eat the whole thing at once. 

For a quickish weight loss, cut out bread and spuds. Its hard to think of what to have if ya don't have a sarnie, but there's loads of other options 
Annd ya meal can be meat and veg, potato's are not included cos its 'the law' lol  

[NW] suedulux find a picture of a face with a big open mouth, cut it out and stick it on card with a tub behind it. whenever you eat bad stuff pop it into the open mouth and at the end of the day you can go back and see what you would have eaten. it works - just an idea. 

[Bekie] Another good tip is meal plans... plan your weeks meals and buy it all on line and have it delivered no more nasty sweetie isle's 

Easy exercises ya can do anywhere !

Body squats -

Stand at any waist height surface 
legs hip width apart 
Squat to a comfortable level and back up again

Do 10

Arm Curls
tin can in each hand
arms down straight wrists out 
bend arms up towards shoulders 
then arms on upwards above head 
down to shoulders 
and back to start position

do 10

Leg raises

stand sidewards with one arm lent on something to support you 
leg up and forwards
down, then to the side and down

Do 10 on either side

CARDIO
take a 20 minute walk , (around the block, or to the shops maybe?)

If ya go upstairs, turn around and come down, then back up again , might feel silly, but ya increasing ya heart rate which will burn calories 

Agree to wash the car by hand once a week, its actually quite satisfying once ya start doing it . And you wont realise just how much stretching and twisting you will have done


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Weight Loss Chat

Tonight 8pm In Our Own Room

Hope to see ya there 

Luv Sue


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

8


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Tonight 8pm
In Our Very Own Room


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Weight loss  chat  starting  now  

look for  a new  room


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

CAZ  

Aww  what a lovely thing to say!  


The  chats are alternate  wed and thurs, its  thurs 8pm this  week hon, if ya around?

Luv  sue


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Weight loss  chat  8pm  tonight 

I wont be able to be there for the full hour ,  but  pop in and  have a natta  with other  

members ?

Luv  sue


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

8


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Martine said:


> 8


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Love that Blinkie!!!!

I will pop in when Ive sorted tea


----------



## harmony802005 (Mar 8, 2006)

i have a few things and thet is :

1)If you r feeling hungrey try drinking water first as 9 times out of 10 it will be because u r thirtsy and not hungrey

2)have cut up some carrot sticks,some cucumber just in case you want to snack
ery 2
3)dont weigh ur self everday as you weight goes up and own,if you can weigh ur self ever wk or every 2 wks dont become addicted by the scales xxx


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

More from harmoney802008 

ok hun these r for breakfast:
Blueberry and lemon drop scones
points:3 per serving(3 scones),serves 4

Ingredients:
125g plain flour
1 tsp baking powder
25g caster sugar
pinch of salt
2 eggs beaten
75ml skimmed milk
100g blueberries
zest of 1 lemon
low fat cooking spray
To serve:
100g 0% fat Greek yogurt,
1tbsp runny honey

1)sift the flour and baking powder into a large mixing bowl.
stir in the sugar and add a pinch of salt,make well in the centre,add the egg and a splash of milk and gradually beat together with a whisk,adding more milk untill smooth.stir in the blueberries and lemon zest.
2)Heat a large nonstick frying pan and mist with low fat cooking spray,drop 1 tbsp of the batter into the hot pan and repeat to make 4 scones,cook for 2-3 mins on each side untill golden and cooked though.Set aside and keep warm.
3)Repeat with the remaining batter to make 12 scones in total(wipe the pan with kitchen roll and mist with spray again for each batch to prevent burnt bits sticking to scones)to serve,place 3 scones on each plate,top with a spoonfull of yogurt and add a drizzle of honey .

breakfasting

Yogurt with cherry compote
points:1 per serving
serves 4

Ingredients

400g ripe cherries,pitted and halved
zest and juice of 1 orange
1 tbsp artifical sweetener
200g 0%fat greek yogurt

1)Place the cherries in a pan with the orange zest and juice and the sweetener,gently heat though and simmer for 5 mins untill soft and syrupy,allow to cool slightly.
2)spoon the yogurt into 4 small glasses or bowls and top with the warm cherries compote


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

[Kazzz] eat breakfast and snack all day on fruit, drink lots of water.

typical day ... (slimming world) 
[Kazzz] two ounces of cereal , 
munch on fruit or alpen light bar. 
4 ryvita with d/lea light and beetroot for lunch 
then massive b/pot and beans for tea  

[samJ] if i see anything nice in the shops, i just imagine that a big fat slimy slug has just crawled all over it, works well esp with cream cakes.


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Just to let ya know there's a Slimming World thread, and I'm going to be putting some recepies and hints and tip on there from when I've been to the group to get weighed 

here's the link incase you'd like a peek

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=142833.msg2396494#msg2396494

Luv sue


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

hi sue

struggling with the link for the slimming world on your message?

is it working


sam
x


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi ya 

Ya  need to  go to tech suport  and ask  for access to  'belly club'  , then you'll get  access to all the info  hon 

  luv  sue


----------

